# Where to go in CO....



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are coming out for a week or more, you probably want to buy a season pass. The Epic Pass gets you all of the resorts in the area minus Copper and Loveland. 

I'd find out if you are crashing with your buds or not. VRBO tends to be a good spot to find lodging. Alpine Inn has some of the cheapest rates in Summit county.

Airfare, if available fly Southwest. They do not charge for board bags or bags in general. When other airlines offer cheaper flights than Southwest, they typically more than make up for it with baggage charges. Not too mention they don't often beat SW's prices anyway.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> If you are coming out for a week or more, you probably want to buy a season pass. The Epic Pass gets you all of the resorts in the area minus Copper and Loveland.
> 
> I'd find out if you are crashing with your buds or not. VRBO tends to be a good spot to find lodging. Alpine Inn has some of the cheapest rates in Summit county.
> 
> Airfare, if available fly Southwest. They do not charge for board bags or bags in general. When other airlines offer cheaper flights than Southwest, they typically more than make up for it with baggage charges. Not too mention they don't often beat SW's prices anyway.


thanks for the headsup on southwest...
arent season passes pretty expensive? it would really make more economical sense to buy a season pass just to ride for a week? 
yes i do need to figure out if im staying with friends, but assuming im not, i would like to stay somewhere slopeside so i dont have to travel to the mountain...if you had never been out west (like me) and are a freestyle rider, what mountain would you stay at? and what lodging at said mountain has slope side lodging?
thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Epic local pass ( a basin, breck, keystone) is I think like 399. Daily lift ticket price at Breck 98 bucks.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Damn $400 for multiple resorts, that's a deal. The fucking adult No-Saturday pass is $550 pre-season here, unlimited $700. Glad I can still get the college pass for $300.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lift tickets are hovering around $100 a day at the big players, which sounds like the areas you'd probably be going to. Discount tickets might get you $10 off. So if you are coming out for a trip where you would be planning on riding seven days or more, a season pass would be worth it. The Epic Pass, which has no restrictions, is good for Vail, Beaver Creek, A-Basin, Keystone, and Breck in Colorado. You also get Heavenly and Northstar in California. So if you think you might do a second visit to Colorado, or go to Tahoe, you'd be doing well. Either way, 7 days on the pass is break even. Otherwise, for a quality bargain, hit Loveland instead. Lift tickets typically max out at $60 a day and there are deals that can be found.


----------



## BoricuaBoarder (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't forget "ski w/ a friend", which lets you bring a friend along for 1/2 the price for a limited number of times (I believe 5 or 6 for the 09-10 season).


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

thx for the info guys

any thoughts on slope side lodging in that area?


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

outta a-basin, breck, and keystone...which one has the nicest/biggest park????


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Breck kills every park in the world, then Keystone, A basin you don't go there for the park unless it's after April 24th because it's the last place open. 

FYI if you're coming to Breck for the park bring your man pants.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

BoricuaBoarder said:


> Don't forget "ski w/ a friend", which lets you bring a friend along for 1/2 the price for a limited number of times (I believe 5 or 6 for the 09-10 season).


This past season the 'ski with a friend' thing included 6 discounts of about 20 dollars off. Not great, but still beats making your friends almost $100 per day for a lift ticket.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Breck kills every park in the world, then Keystone, A basin you don't go there for the park unless it's after April 24th because it's the last place open.
> 
> FYI if you're coming to Breck for the park bring your man pants.


lol, man pants huh....guess people at breck are killing it...shit, almost any park out there will prolly have a large amount of better park riders than I see out here in North Carolina....
but i dont quite have my man pants, working on it, but prolly have more like my adolescent pants...:laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

threej21 said:


> lol, man pants huh....guess people at breck are killing it...shit, almost any park out there will prolly have a large amount of better park riders than I see out here in North Carolina....
> but i dont quite have my man pants, working on it, but prolly have more like my adolescent pants...:laugh:


Yeah, lots of ridiculous riders out here. Plenty of guys (and girls) killin' it. 

However, no shame in coming from NC - I'm from there. Hell, you get some of those guys out here on real snow and they fucking slay (BTW, I'm not one of them. I'd never rode before moving to CO). If you can ride that ice/crud/shit back there, you'll jizz your pants when you hit real snow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets put it this way I've seen 2 people paralyzed, 1 guy die, 1 crazy asian do almost a double backflip to his head, and numerous other catastrophes from people that shouldn't be in the park here. I laugh daily.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

If you plan on going for more than 5-7 days, it's worth it to get a pass. 

Epic Pass: $650 and unlimited everything as stated before. 

Epic Local: $500 (I think) and unlimited A-Basin, Breck and Keystone and 10 days at Vail/Beaver creek


Every one of the Vail resorts is basically at least $100 a day. 

If your buddies already have passes, they can save you a little money using their "buddy pass" situation, but its only like 20-30 off. 


There is one other thing you could do that would be kind of shady... but it might be considered fraud.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

ill be in breck this coming christmas/new years, dec 23rd to jan 2nd, im guessing a season pass is going to be cheaper for me and the missus than buying a ticket everyday....... and i dont own man pants so ill be stearing clear of the park.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lets put it this way I've seen 2 people paralyzed, 1 guy die, 1 crazy asian do almost a double backflip to his head, and numerous other catastrophes from people that shouldn't be in the park here. I laugh daily.


It's always interesting watching a guy who can barely stay upright on a board dropping into a 40+ footer. 

I mean really... what the fuck are some of these people thinking? :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> ill be in breck this coming christmas/new years, dec 23rd to jan 2nd, im guessing a season pass is going to be cheaper for me and the missus than buying a ticket everyday....... and i dont own man pants so ill be stearing clear of the park.


You don't have to steer clear of the park completely. There's plenty of beginner and intermediate features. Just know what you're dropping into.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> It's always interesting watching a guy who can barely stay upright on a board dropping into a 40+ footer.
> 
> I mean really... what the fuck are some of these people thinking? :laugh:


Classic 9 a.m. conversation. "OK kids you guys can hit this" me to the dad "you know that's a lot bigger than you think" dad to me "no they have this you guys make it look easily" me to the dad "those kids weigh 45lbs you think they'll have enough speed to clear a 20 foot jump" dad to me "they're my kids I'll do what I want with them" me to the dad "fuck it they are your kids have fun peeling them off the ramp" then I snaked them all and left em behind me. Next lap there's ski patrol peeling the kids off the jump.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah well my little girl wont be near the park at that stage, she is only 4 and a half, she has only skiied so far. How old do kids have to be to take snowboarding school in Brek? And is it worth the money or should i take the time myself? im thinking by putting her in for lessons gives me time to enjoy myself and gives her some expert advice. Also BA seeing as you live there, we have a house for 2 weeks on king crown rd, is this far from lifts? or from the town itself? im trying to work out if i need a car while we are there or not, any info would be appreciated


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't even know where that is so that should tell you something. I believe 5 or 7 is the youngest they'll take for a kid for lessons. If you want time alone definitely shove the kid in snow daycare I mean lessons.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lets put it this way I've seen 2 people paralyzed, 1 guy die, 1 crazy asian do almost a double backflip to his head, and numerous other catastrophes from people that shouldn't be in the park here. I laugh daily.


*Note to self. stay out of the park in Breck


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> *Note to self. stay out of the park in Breck


You only have to stay out if your dumb enough to go way beyond your skill level. The problem is that people see Shaun White doing twirlybird 1080's on the television and think, "Shit, I can do that too!".

Then they break their neck.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

So far I'm at the level where I can do the really small jumps and the boxes that are flush with the ground :laugh: I'm sure I'll entertain myself on the rest of the mountain first hah.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> So far I'm at the level where I can do the really small jumps and the boxes that are flush with the ground :laugh: I'm sure I'll entertain myself on the rest of the mountain first hah.


Peak 9 park is where you want to go play then.

And no it's not a matter of people seeing Shauna White doing it and going in there people are just oblivious like the lady I landed on in Freeway when I corner shot a jump. Dumbass screamed at me while she was in the blind on a 55 foot jump thank god I was just corner shooting it and going at half speed otherwise she would have been dead. 

I have tons of hilarious horror stories from kooks that shouldn't be in Parklane or Freeway. Like the asshole on the 167 pow board that hit me from behind on the flat up flat box.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol shauna white. That is one ugly bitch!

Yeah my friends are like that. They're just not up on the whole get the fuck out of the way when you fall business. I'm always telling them, don't speed check right before the jump because then you can't even clear the damn thing and you end up going backwards. Especially when it's busy. We were night boarding at Boreal so we basically had the whole resort to ourselves (there were others) but traffic was really light. So that was perfect because we really didn't worry about manners, there was nobody behind us. Actually was our first time in the park and we learned to jump.

EDIT: watching some vids breck looks sick I've only been to keystone


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Breck>Keystone for everything! Keystone licks Brecks taint and wishes it was at its level. 

I'm over manners I just hit people in the park that fall like that on a lip of a jump.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Y
> However, no shame in coming from NC - I'm from there. Hell, you get some of those guys out here on real snow and they fucking slay . If you can ride that ice/crud/shit back there, you'll jizz your pants when you hit real snow.


yes, ill definitely jizz my pants, and hopefully be one of the ones that gets there and slays it



cjcameron11 said:


> ill be in breck this coming christmas/new years, dec 23rd to jan 2nd, im guessing a season pass is going to be cheaper for me and the missus than buying a ticket everyday....... and i dont own man pants so ill be stearing clear of the park.


heres the thing, ive done a little research and it seems like you would have to be riding like 7 days to make the epic pass cheaper...right now on their site the epic local pass is $499, and most the lodging in that area is gonna be at least $150 a night for a 1br/1ba place...so lets say you do a 5 night stay with 5 days of riding, your looking at $750 for lodging and $1000 for two epic passes which is obviously $1750...but for example, through keystone's website they do package deals and I could get 5 nights stay with 5 days of riding at keystone or a-basin for $1400....so obviously, if you gonna do 6-7+ days of riding, and of course if your planning multiple trips out west, then yes the epic pass is def the route to take...but if your just taking one trip out west and only staying 5ish nights and riding, then there are cheaper routes to take than getting the pass


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Appreciate the response, I will be staying at Breck from the 23rd dec till 2nd Jan, accom won't cost us anything as I have a friend who owns the house, so we will probably ride 7 to 8 days max, I guess it's whatever is cheapest lift passes I'll do


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> Appreciate the response, I will be staying at Breck from the 23rd dec till 2nd Jan, accom won't cost us anything as I have a friend who owns the house, so we will probably ride 7 to 8 days max, I guess it's whatever is cheapest lift passes I'll do


oh well then yea, if your staying somewhere free and riding 7-8 days, epic local season pass is cheaper than buying lift tickets for each day


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

sounds good, thanks for the info, and i did google maps the place is like 100m from a lift near sawmill reservoir, i know nothing about Breck so which peak is that near (didnt say on google maps) and for my wife who is still a beginnner which peak is best for greens and blues? (or are they all ok)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Saw Mill that should put you if I'm thinking it's the right place near the snowflake lift which will only get you to the base of peak 8 really. Other than peak 10 and some of the higher stuff off 8 and the valley between 8 and 9 she can probably handle almost everything on the mountain. But I would warm up on peak 7 the whole thing is blue/green runs that are nice and rolly but real mellow.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet, thx for that


----------

